# First cycle of Sustanon 250 USP



## pauljw311 (Dec 18, 2008)

I plan to start my first cycle of Sustanon 250 soon, I just need to know the right amount to use , what size needle, and how often during the week to do so, I dont need anyones to tell me to get something else because I already have 250mg of sustanon 250, just need to know how to properly use it. Im already in pretty good shape, 5'10 165 very little body fat 

Thanks hope someone can help me out


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 18, 2008)

Need more info.  How long have you been training?  AGE?  Have you ever used AAS before?  Is your diet in order?  

You are 5'10, 165 lbs, and you are asking about pin sizes...so I'm guessing you do not have any AAS experience and that your diet is not correct.  Do you have anti-e or your PCT planned out?  

At 5'10 165, I think you should try and add some LBM naturally before jumping into AAS.  Put on another 20 lbs. or so and then toy with the notion of using AAS.  IMHO.


----------



## yoxtheox (Dec 19, 2008)

go to a farm supply store. they have some horse needles that work ......it may sting


----------



## pauljw311 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Thats not what I asked*

Yes My Diet is in order, Im only 20, and have very little body fat, I have been training everyday for about 2 weeks now, I did weigh about 15 pounds more than I do now because when I started training, my diet went from beer and fast food, to cooking healty meals and taking supplements, Im ready to start the cycle, just need to know the correct way to go about it. I dont need some idiot flamming me because I have never taking a cycle before, that would be the whole reason im posting a thread about it on this fourm, so if you dont have anythng to say thats not helpful to me, dont reply. Thanks


----------



## ironbull (Dec 22, 2008)

pauljw311 said:


> Yes My Diet is in order, Im only 20, and have very little body fat, I have been training everyday for about 2 weeks now, I did weigh about 15 pounds more than I do now because when I started training, my diet went from beer and fast food, to cooking healty meals and taking supplements, Im ready to start the cycle, just need to know the correct way to go about it. I dont need some idiot flamming me because I have never taking a cycle before, that would be the whole reason im posting a thread about it on this fourm, so if you dont have anythng to say thats not helpful to me, dont reply. Thanks



a whole two weeks?! 
seriously do your self a favor and hold off on the steroids for now at least.


----------



## pauljw311 (Dec 24, 2008)

*...*

YES ONLY 2 weeks, I was in shape to begin with, I have played college tennis for 2 years and have been active in sports for a long time,  I have been training more than just running, and doing arobic exercises, I have been hard on the weights now for about three weeks. I can already tell some change even without the cycle so will you people stop thinking im some dumb @ss and answer the question that I asked or do not even reply, This forum has been no help to me so far, All im trying to do is make sure that I do this correctly so I do not harm my body!


----------



## Irons77 (Dec 24, 2008)

Do some research bro! You need it


----------



## Chevrolet (Dec 25, 2008)

this is not the gear you are looking for.

you have no buisness anywhere around any sort of steroid kid. harsh? maybe. true? 100%.

.


----------



## biggfly (Dec 26, 2008)

No to mention you have a punk attitude in which NO ONE on here will be wanting to help you. Change your attitude, that may be the first step in all of this.


----------



## Motorcycled00d (Dec 26, 2008)

Don't pigeon hole yourself man.  You've only been lifting for 3 weeks, grow naturally and give yourself a good base for if you decide to do anabolics at a later time.  Get your macros straight (what percent of your kcal comes from protein carbs and fats) and your training down.  Also, lifting every day isn't good.  You aren't giving yourself enough time to rebuild the muscle you tore apart when you lift.  Surf the net for awhile, pickup some tips and ask questions.  Be open to advice your given whether you disagree or not, people are trying to help you and keep you safe, not hold you back. 

GL


----------



## Peoples (May 18, 2010)

I have a question myself. I am 32 yr, 5'10,165 as well.And im starting workout with a trainer. I havent workedout in years. Is it ok if I start taking gear now or should I wait a while?


----------



## OfficerFarva (May 18, 2010)

Peoples said:


> I have a question myself. I am 32 yr, 5'10,165 as well.And im starting workout with a trainer. I havent workedout in years. Is it ok if I start taking gear now or should I wait a while?



I think they already answered that question in the replies.


----------



## jcar1016 (May 18, 2010)

why do guys keep diggin up these old ass threads just make a new one


----------



## theCaptn' (May 18, 2010)

"been working out for 2 weeks"


----------



## cd123 (May 22, 2010)

Yes maybe he doesn't need to be taking the gear but given that he's made up his mind I think people should give him sound/safe advice.


----------



## Tyler3295 (May 22, 2010)

cd123 said:


> Yes maybe he doesn't need to be taking the gear but given that he's made up his mind I think people should give him sound/safe advice.



Not taking the gear *is* sound/safe advice.

Giving advice to someone who clearly should not be running anything would be irresponsible on our part.


----------



## allen30 (May 22, 2010)

can anyone tell me if i can take winnyand anavar eod as i have supertabs with 100mg of both in it also iam taking tren eod 100mg and sustanon 600mg a week  all advice welcome thankls


----------



## Mr.BTB (May 22, 2010)

allen30 said:


> can anyone tell me if i can take winnyand anavar eod as *i have supertabs with 100mg of both in it* also iam taking tren eod 100mg and sustanon 600mg a week all advice welcome thankls


 

this is a joke surely? lol.
200mg of orals a day?


----------



## situation850 (Nov 8, 2010)

Is sustanon usp real or fake? The vial says testosterone blend 250mg/ml
Its sealed and looks legit just wondering if anyone has seen sustanon usp before. Cant find a picture of what it looks like online. Good or Bad?


----------



## brandon123 (Nov 8, 2010)

ironbull said:


> a whole two weeks?!
> seriously do your self a favor and hold off on the steroids for now at least.


 
Very true, not only cuz your workout isn't in check but because your not done growing yet either. I didn't start really putting on size till i was 21. Steroids aren't a magical substance that makes anyone look like arnold or give ya ripped up beach body. it takes alot of work, knowing your diet needs, and discipline. If you can't follow a workout and diet routine now, what makes a person think they can do it for 12 weeks of gear followed by 4-6 weeks of pct. *Juice is just a building block, not a foundation.*

Its just so much more impressive as the first poster put, to add 20 pounds naturally and then do the juice and add another 20. then you know you have given it your all. otherwise your just doing what you could have done naturally with time

Well crap.  this thread is 2 years old!!!! poooooo


----------

